# thought it was a rhom



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i think its a rhom but there is always somone who says its not. this is not its first time on the id section well heres alot of pics tryed the best i could
View attachment 60750

View attachment 60751

View attachment 60752

View attachment 60753

View attachment 60754

View attachment 60755

View attachment 60756

View attachment 60757

View attachment 60758

View attachment 60759

View attachment 60760

View attachment 60761

and hopefully with these detailed pictures we can come to a conclusion and i know it is hard cause it is still a young piranha


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

How big is it??? Im guessing its about 4 or 5 inches.... It could be a rhom but the body shape to me resembles a S. Compressus or a S. Altuvei. I have a 6 inch rhom and mine doesnt look anything like yours. Im going with either Compressus or Altuvei but I could be wrong. Either way thats a nice looking serra you have there.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks and he is 5 inches anyone else? usualy there is a couple in the bunch that says ts somthin else but then some other guys come and knock them on there ass a say it a rhom


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

pics are really fuzzy and crappy.

but i go with GoJamieGo
Also seems that ur fish has bars no spots on his flanks.
imo S. Compressus but i could be wrong


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks and what is that piranha worth cause i am trying to sell it but im selling it for the price of a rhom(30)


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like a S. Compressus..... IMO they are a lot better then a Rhom


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

is there any way i could get a positive id? like one that has no chance of being wrong? i know its hard cause it is young yet? do you guys need any more pictures and what part of the body if so


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> is there any way i could get a positive id? like one that has no chance of being wrong? i know its hard cause it is young yet? do you guys need any more pictures and what part of the body if so
> [snapback]1022444[/snapback]​


patience my friend.
thats the secret word.

Let it grow a little get a good flank shot and post it here.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

flank? what reion is that


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Flank shot means to get a detailed side photo of your fish.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

it looked good on the cam but once it got blown up it sucks
View attachment 61274


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

roflmao









Try getting a good side shot of the entire fish....


----------

